

Why Microsoft’s Strategy for iOS and Android Apps Is Genius (And Insidious) - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/04/29/windows-10-development-ios-and-android-code/

======
inthewoods
Certainly would appear to lower the barriers to developing a Windows app - the
question is whether its the barriers or the lack of interest that are driving
it. The smarter move was making Windows 10 free for the first year to get
adoption up.

------
werencole
Well played, Microsoft. Well played.

